# List of all HD and Blu-Ray Movies



## Guest

I've gone to several web sites and can't find a place that lists all the movie releases in one long format for both Blu-ray or HD DVD. 

Anyone know of such a list that exists anywhere.
One can go to many sites such as Sony Blu-Ray that will list all the movies in segments, but you have to first pick a category or a release date or studio. 

I don’t want to see just the horrors or comedies, I want the whole kitten caboodle so I can import and sort alphabetically. Then start to check off which ones I have and which I need. 

I'm also interested in building my collection and I'm getting movies for an average of $14 to $18...so if anyone has anything to offer, contact me.


----------



## hddummy

I can't vouch for completeness or accuracy, but it is something.

http://mysite.verizon.net/ruvic/bluray-audio.htm


----------



## Guest

excellent reply, this takes care of them all


----------



## BruZZi

hddummy said:


> I can't vouch for completeness or accuracy, but it is something...



Thanks for the link.


----------



## SNAP

BruZZi said:


> Thanks for the link.


That a good list but it hasnt been updated since Feb. of this year.

http://www.highdefdigest.com/

This site should have all of them plus reviews as well and links to buy them.


----------

